# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Campus Corner...Why or why not visit?

## tuck

I am interested to know why some of you don't visit Campus Corner.  Is it parking, lack of cuisine selection/quality, too many students?  

Also, what is the appeal?  Why do you enjoy Campus Corner?  What would you like to see on Campus Corner...valet parking, great anchor restaurant or retailer?

----------


## flintysooner

We used to drive down maybe a couple of times per month to eat lunch at Freebirds. Parking is certainly a hassle but nothing more than an inconvenience. 

Now we go to Qdoba in University Park. I like the food a little better for one thing. 

But I think greatest factor is the drive to get to Campus Corner. Not only does it take about an entire lunch hour just for the trip but it is genuinely unpleasant.

----------


## metro

tuck, are you all eyeing to put a restaurant in Campus Corner?

----------


## kevinpate

Back when I spent untold hours around the OU campus, for school and then working in leased space from 86-03, Much of my not at home time was divided between O'Connell's (Lindsey St.) and the pub side of Othello's (back when Patsy was at the helm, and a while afterwards as well.)  I also liked the old Town Tavern, but it's long long long gone.

I didn't care much for Brother's menu or quality. I enjoyed Victoria's but was usually too impatient to suffer the wait (they make your typical Braum's seem light speed fast.)  

I rarely ever went anywhere else on the corner.

I didn't reach campus until after I turned 26.  Most of my friends were mid 20's to mid 50's.  That's the main reason I really enjoyed Othello's pub.  I was often the youngest person on hand.  Not having the typical college age drinkers (legal and not so legal alike) made our times there far more enjoyable.

If I did want noise over conversation, there were ample venues in or near the Corner where one could indulge those pasttimes as well.

----------


## BG918

As a former OU undergrad and nearby resident I love going to the Corner and some of my favorite restaurants and bars are there.  I live within walking/biking distance so parking is not an issue, but from people I talk to that do park there is always ample parking at nights along University.  I do think a parking garage, with street level retail space, would be a good addition though and spur new businesses.  A lot of traffic during the day comes from students and faculty walking across Boyd from OU.  Although it's pretty packed right now with few if any vacancies, the Harold's location being the largest (and might I add a GREAT location for a future restaurant overlooking campus)..  

Some things I would like to see happen in Campus Corner eventually:

1.  Small hotel, possibly run by OU, located on University.
2.  Parking garage built where there is surface parking on University with retail space, maybe a bookstore like Border's or Barnes & Noble as an anchor.
3.  Better landscaping and more trees planted along Asp and University, and improve the sidewalks with street parking north of White.
4.  Develop the surface lot by Freebirds and La Luna.
5.  Develop more student apartments along Asp and University above retail/restaurant space.
6.  Renovate the Boomer Theatre back into a theatre/live music venue (it is currently offices)

----------


## ultimatesooner

#1 reason to visit the corner = Fat Sandwiches

----------


## tuck

> tuck, are you all eyeing to put a restaurant in Campus Corner?


We are thinking about it...

----------


## BG918

> We are thinking about it...


Existing building or new construction?  I can think of two good existing locations that are vacant: the remaining space in Harold's Outlet (next to In The Raw sushi) on University and Harold's vacant store on Boyd.  There is a leasing center for a new housing development located right behind Harold's on Buchanan that I'm sure will close as that project is almost finished which could be acquired for additional adjacent space.  

Of course if you're building new I would look at the parking lots on Asp (if you can acquire them): the one by La Luna which could make a great corner restaurant at Asp & White, and the other north of the existing building on Asp with Miller Architects, Barbery, etc. where there are two surface lots that could be redeveloped with parking behind.

----------


## Superhyper

Parking is irritating, but not overly problematic. I feel like it's an area where walking around is desirable, and I love few things more than having dinner at Victoria's or Toto's, then taking a stroll over to Cookies & Cards and getting a delicious cupcake for dessert. I've also recently added In the Raw to my routine, and Tea Cafe is going to make a good bid for my time too. I wish Campus Corner had more housing (a nice condo building nearby would be incredible) then you'd see more foot traffic.

----------


## OKCMallen

> As a former OU undergrad and nearby resident I love going to the Corner and some of my favorite restaurants and bars are there.  I live within walking/biking distance so parking is not an issue, but from people I talk to that do park there is always ample parking at nights along University.  I do think a parking garage, with street level retail space, would be a good addition though and spur new businesses.  A lot of traffic during the day comes from students and faculty walking across Boyd from OU.  Although it's pretty packed right now with few if any vacancies, the Harold's location being the largest (and might I add a GREAT location for a future restaurant overlooking campus)..  
> 
> Some things I would like to see happen in Campus Corner eventually:
> 
> 1.  Small hotel, possibly run by OU, located on University.
> 2.  Parking garage built where there is surface parking on University with retail space, maybe a bookstore like Border's or Barnes & Noble as an anchor.
> 3.  Better landscaping and more trees planted along Asp and University, and improve the sidewalks with street parking north of White.
> *4.  Develop the surface lot by Freebirds and La Luna.
> 5.  Develop more student apartments along Asp and University above retail/restaurant space.*
> 6.  Renovate the Boomer Theatre back into a theatre/live music venue (it is currently offices)



Those would make a HUGE impact.  

I don't go to Campus Corner unless there's an event drawing me (wedding, football game, etc).  And the drive isn't a big deal- I'll drive to Norman just to go to Blu...LOVE LOVE LOVE Blu.  If there were a compelling reason to go, I'd go.  Victoria's is somewhat compelling to bring me in from OKC.

----------


## BG918

Developing that corner at Asp & White would really help tie Campus Corner together.  I always envisioned something like this corner mixed-use building in Boulder coming right up to the corner with landscaped alleyways providing access to Freebirds and La Luna on the backside:


When I was studying architecture at OU I looked at the possibility of tearing down that 2 story office building just north of White on Asp and replacing it with a 3 story student apartment building with street level retail/restaurant space.  Adjacent to the north was a parking garage (part for residents, part public built with TIF funds) with more street level retail (and on-street parking) and then connected to that was an expansion of OU's Emerging Technology Entrepreneurial Center (eTec).  I'll see if I can find the renderings I did; it created a nice 'street wall' all the way from Boyd to Duffy.

----------


## adaniel

As a current OU student (at least for the next 9 weeks), my fondest memories will be stumbling around "the corner" after a few too many at Logan's. In all seriousness, I do love Campus Corner. It really has something for everyone. Like trashy dive bars? Then Brothers would be your spot. Pretentious and stuck up? You would love Seven47. Plus an array of cheap sandwich, pizza, and coffee places to boot. It also has a great cozy, intimate feel that I think alot of areas like Bricktown lack, for now anyway. I would be hesitant to change anything, but if they wanted to build anything new anywhere I would love a mixed used building maybe right across from the new Devon Hall where campus corner market is. It could be something like a scaled down East Village.  

I would like to see an actual nightclub open up with a dancing floor, possibly where Moe's used to be. Maybe the folks that did Roc Bar will wise up and see that  nobody wants to go clubbing in Edmond, but I digress. I do wonder how a lot of the clothing and apparel stores survive, like Shoetopia. I hardly ever see anyone there and I don't know if people want to drop $100 on clothes on their way to a football game after they have already spent $20 on food, $70 on tickets and $5 on parking. 

One thing that is really positive is that the Norman PD have closed off the area on game nights during football season. And they allow for open containers in the restricted area. The most fun I had this year was after the Cincinnati game, walking around, going from bar to bar, and listening to the various live music stands they had set up on the street. It was almost like Norman was a mini-Austin just for one night.

----------


## Stan Silliman

I've been around Norman forty years and really like Campus Corner. I used to emcee an open mic at the Deli in '94 and '95 and still occasionally go by Othellos on their open mic nights. You should get your friends to come out. 

I wonder how much Harold Powell is still involved with CC. He used to be the majority property owner for much of the corner with Harold's as it's anchor. The other property had various owners but a good portion was divided by Harold, Thorstenberg, the Welchers and the guy who had the bicycle business on Boyd, who had also four buildings on Asp.  

"In the Raw" has moved in to the old building next to Harold's Barn which used to be part of Ratliff's or Rickner's books. It's a sushi bar and it's packed, even with three outdoor spots. Bring a thick wallet or lots of plastic. 

If anyone wants to know any history on CC, just ask.

----------


## BG918

> As a current OU student (at least for the next 9 weeks), my fondest memories will be stumbling around "the corner" after a few too many at Logan's. In all seriousness, I do love Campus Corner. It really has something for everyone. Like trashy dive bars? Then Brothers would be your spot. Pretentious and stuck up? You would love Seven47. Plus an array of cheap sandwich, pizza, and coffee places to boot. It also has a great cozy, intimate feel that I think alot of areas like Bricktown lack, for now anyway. I would be hesitant to change anything, but if they wanted to build anything new anywhere I would love a mixed used building maybe right across from the new Devon Hall where campus corner market is. It could be something like a scaled down East Village.  
> 
> I would like to see an actual nightclub open up with a dancing floor, possibly where Moe's used to be. Maybe the folks that did Roc Bar will wise up and see that  nobody wants to go clubbing in Edmond, but I digress. I do wonder how a lot of the clothing and apparel stores survive, like Shoetopia. I hardly ever see anyone there and I don't know if people want to drop $100 on clothes on their way to a football game after they have already spent $20 on food, $70 on tickets and $5 on parking. 
> 
> One thing that is really positive is that the Norman PD have closed off the area on game nights during football season. And they allow for open containers in the restricted area. The most fun I had this year was after the Cincinnati game, walking around, going from bar to bar, and listening to the various live music stands they had set up on the street. It was almost like Norman was a mini-Austin just for one night.


I agree about the club, that would be a big hit.  Moe's is going to be a second location for TEA Cafe, and should open soon.  A bigger live music venue would be great too.  I've always said they should turn the Boomer Theatre back into a small theater that attracts bigger acts than can currently play at the Deli or Opolis in Norman.  Such a cool old building has just been offices, and now that Harold's has moved out it's vacant.

----------


## OKCMallen

They've tried the danceclub numerous times and it hasn't worked yet.  Not that it can't...just hasn't had the right qualities yet, I guess.

Also, to the above poster: unless the law has changed in the last few years, you are always allowed to carry open containers of low-point beer in public in Norman.  (Asked an officer one time and he confirmed this...)  I believe OU's rules may be different, technically, but everyone knows it's an alcohol free-for-all on gamedays on-campus.


And to Tuck- DO IT.  Whatever your idea is.   :Smile:   We could use some Good Egg Group down Norman-way....  (Not unlike being able to use some Blu up OKC-way.  That concept is great.)

----------


## okyeah

I graduated from OU last year, but I still visit occasionally because I get my hair colored at a salon in campus corner.  Parking isn't an issue because they have designated parking spaces for clients in the back alley.  I don't visit CC as often as when I was a student...I used to spend a lot of time at Cafe Plaid and Starbucks doing homework and hanging out.  Never really bought anything from the boutiques, though...I have no idea how Lucca is still surviving.  70$ for a chrome hearts-style hat is ridiculous...

----------


## tuck

Thanks for all of the comments/suggestions.  

One more question:  Would you continue to dine at your FAVORITE Norman restaurant with the same frequency, if it moved to Campus Corner?

----------


## flintysooner

No.

----------


## BG918

> Thanks for all of the comments/suggestions.  
> 
> One more question:  Would you continue to dine at your FAVORITE Norman restaurant with the same frequency, if it moved to Campus Corner?


One of my favorite Norman restaurants is Misal which used to be in Campus Corner.  If they moved back I would go there more often.

----------


## kevinpate

Sure, there's nothing about CC that turns me away location wise.

----------


## dismayed

Depends on what the restaurant's concept is.  If it is something on the west side and it is geared towards good but fast/convenient and partially relies on take-out, I'm not sure that locating in a place that requires a drive, then parking, then walking, etc. is a good fit for that.

----------


## blangtang

campus corner is a good testing ground for small biz.  many try, few stick.  If you can make it during the summer, all the better, then ur golden.

----------


## mattjank

To answer the second question, my favorite Norman restaurant is Pepe Delgado's and the CC location is nice. Parking can almost always be found, but sometimes, you have to be open to walking around the block. As a plus, it helps burn off the delicious Sopas on a Saturday night. Even having kiddos hasn't put a damper on parking down the street and hoofing it.

----------


## OKCMallen

> Thanks for all of the comments/suggestions.  
> 
> One more question:  Would you continue to dine at your FAVORITE Norman restaurant with the same frequency, if it moved to Campus Corner?


Good question.  I would probably not go as often mainly because I think it would be more crowded and harder to get into...which is a good thing for you, actually.  :Smile:

----------


## Stan Silliman

> Good question.  I would probably not go as often mainly because I think it would be more crowded and harder to get into...which is a good thing for you, actually.


Make it crowded enough so Yogi Berra won't go there.

----------


## lasomeday

I would probably go there more.  I heard the Greek Restaurant is going to go out of business soon.  The owners are wanting to go back to Greece.

----------


## okyeah

> I would probably go there more.  I heard the Greek Restaurant is going to go out of business soon.  The owners are wanting to go back to Greece.


Greek House? The article in the student newspaper said that the owners are looking for someone to buy the place....and they will teach the buyers how to make everything and operate the restaurant.  So it's not really closing down or anything, just change of ownership

----------


## nguy0231

tea cafe is now at the old new place...and i think the passionberri may be in the works somewhere down in campus corner..i just like to see alot of these dessert places like the bubble tea and fresh yogurt places..i would like to see more ultra lounges down in campus corner to have a place to go to instead of going to bricktown like skky or something

----------


## OKCMallen

> goodeggdiningWho wants to see an @ironstarrbbq in Norman?
> about 3 hours ago from web


From the Good Egg Group on Twitter.  Slam dunk if this happens!  Get an Iron Starr to Norman and a Blu to OKC and my life is complete.

----------


## john60

the old Harold's space facing Boyd seems like it would be perfect...

----------


## BG918

> the old Harold's space facing Boyd seems like it would be perfect...


I agree, great space and can be made bigger if you can get the adjacent space to the north with access to the parking lot.  An Iron Starr/Cheever's type place would be a big hit at this location.

----------


## FlounderinDC

> From the Good Egg Group on Twitter.  Slam dunk if this happens!  Get an Iron Starr to Norman and a Blu to OKC and my life is complete.


It appears Mallen was right, Iron Star on campus corner. Other end of the building from In The Raw. Man I hope this happens, I will be very happy. 

Also, supposedly a Chipolte is going into the bottom of the Boomer Theater.

----------


## BG918

> It appears Mallen was right, Iron Star on campus corner. Other end of the building from In The Raw. Man I hope this happens, I will be very happy. 
> 
> Also, supposedly a Chipolte is going into the bottom of the Boomer Theater.


Wow, interesting.  That will be two similar burrito places on the same street but both can do well in Campus Corner.

----------


## tuck

Thanks for everyone's comments and suggestions.  We have started work on our second Iron Starr location, which will be in the former Harold's Outlet space...very exciting. We are pushing to get open by September 1st, so cross your fingers.

----------


## ouguy23

Very cool indeed Tuck! Are you guys keeping dark wood thats in the store?

----------


## BG918

Very cool.  With two successful restaurants maybe this is the start of a revitalized University Blvd.  Now the parking lots north of Boyd House just need to be developed to really get things going.

----------


## lasomeday

Tuck, I was having a bad day until I heard this!  Thank you!!!

----------


## tuck

> Very cool indeed Tuck! Are you guys keeping dark wood thats in the store?


The wood in the store now is actually a very blonde color.  We are going with dark floors and a bit lighter color for the tables.  We are very happy with the design and space.

----------


## ShiroiHikari

> Thanks for everyone's comments and suggestions.  We have started work on our second Iron Starr location, which will be in the former Harold's Outlet space...very exciting. We are pushing to get open by September 1st, so cross your fingers.


Holy crap, for real?!  That's amazing!  I'll be keeping an eye out!

----------


## BG918

> The wood in the store now is actually a very blonde color.  We are going with dark floors and a bit lighter color for the tables.  We are very happy with the design and space.


Please consider some outdoor seating on the sidewalk in front of the building.  If you end up using the existing doors that leaves a lot of space for several tables and chairs w/ umbrellas.  Louie's just recently added outdoor seating and it has been a big hit (when the weather is nice of course).

So glad to see two popular restaurants on University and hoping it spurs additional development.  I worked on a master plan for this corridor several years ago now and it would be great to see more happen in this area, the northern 'gateway' to OU: http://www.okctalk.com/norman/14169-...us-corner.html

----------


## Bunty

> Some things I would like to see happen in Campus Corner eventually:
> 
> 1.  Small hotel, possibly run by OU, located on University.
> 2.  Parking garage built where there is surface parking on University with retail space, maybe a bookstore like Border's or Barnes & Noble as an anchor.
> 3.  Better landscaping and more trees planted along Asp and University, and improve the sidewalks with street parking north of White.
> 4.  Develop the surface lot by Freebirds and La Luna.
> 5.  Develop more student apartments along Asp and University above retail/restaurant space.
> 6.  Renovate the Boomer Theatre back into a theatre/live music venue (it is currently offices)


Much of that sounds like the strip at OSU.

----------

